# Can't edit build.prop file...



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm going to sound like an idiot I know, but I can't seem to edit my build.prop file to install Google wallet using root explorer on AOKP. After mounting it, editing it and then choosing to save it, I get no .bak file backed up. It's really starting to frustrate me hah. Any help would be awesome, I know I'm probably just doing something stupid. Thanks!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

It wasn't really clear from your post, but did you hit the small box near the top that says r/o or r/w to toggle read only or read write?


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Yup I mounted it and everything! It's super irritating. Michigan fan? Do you live in Ann Arbor?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Yup I mounted it and everything! It's super irritating. Michigan fan? Do you live in Ann Arbor?


I do live in A2. I am currently an engineering student. Glad the issue got resolved. I have done that accidentally several times and it always is frustrating lol.


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry I guess I'm too vague when I post on forums. Issue is still not resolved, I can't seem to figure it out. Mounting the files seems to have no effect. Crazy though talk about small world, I live downtown A2 right off Division. Hah that's crazy.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Strange it isn't working. Does root explorer have root permissions? Have you tried copying the file to the SD card, editing and saving it there, verify the changes took, then copy it back to system?

Division is pretty close to me. Next year ill be living a street or two over from there just south of the Ann Arbor library.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Hey guys I'm going to sound like an idiot I know, but I can't seem to edit my build.prop file to install Google wallet using root explorer on AOKP. After mounting it, editing it and then choosing to save it, I get no .bak file backed up. It's really starting to frustrate me hah. Any help would be awesome, I know I'm probably just doing something stupid. Thanks!


Why don't you just make a backup before editing it?

I didn't go to U of M, but I did go to a university off of the same road (Route 23). Goes by the initials OSU







. Though actually I'm team agnostic and don't care about rivalries or who wins/loses despite that little antidote  .


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to be in charge of the team that raised money for UDM's annual fund. 3 years in a row.

Can I be part of the club? Lol









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drbveb (Sep 29, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Hey guys I'm going to sound like an idiot I know, but I can't seem to edit my build.prop file to install Google wallet using root explorer on AOKP. After mounting it, editing it and then choosing to save it, I get no .bak file backed up. It's really starting to frustrate me hah. Any help would be awesome, I know I'm probably just doing something stupid. Thanks!


Am I missing something.. don't you have to hold down on build prop and select open using text editor. Then edit the build prop. When you go to back out it gives you the option to save. When you save it, it makes a back up of the prior settings for you. That's the only way I've ever done it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Yup that's exactly what I did. I have no idea why it's not saving. It's starting to drive me nuts hah. I think it has to do with root explorer though. Is their another app I can edit the file with?



drbveb said:


> Am I missing something.. don't you have to hold down on build prop and select open using text editor. Then edit the build prop. When you go to back out it gives you the option to save. When you save it, it makes a back up of the prior settings for you. That's the only way I've ever done it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yup that's exactly what I did. I have no idea why it's not saving. It's starting to drive me nuts hah. I think it has to do with root explorer though. Is their another app I can edit the file with?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can try ES File Explorer or try editing the file on your computer. Make sure the permissions are rw-r-r


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks. I might just wait until I get back to my computer until I try and figure this out. I just really wanted to get this going because I'm in Chicago and I left my debit card back in Michigan grrr. Thanks for your help guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Thanks. I might just wait until I get back to my computer until I try and figure this out. I just really wanted to get this going because I'm in Chicago and I left my debit card back in Michigan grrr. Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You could also try ROM Toolbox by JRummy. He has a file explorer & a build.prop editor in there. Many more features as well. His Pro version is one of the first apps to get installed everytime & he is a great developer/person.

Edit: *Shameless plug for an awesome dev/person/app*


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh man I totally forgot that ROM toolbox had a build.prop editor. I bought that when I flashed ROMs on the droid x, now having this I haven't had much need for it. I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks for the suggestion!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Oh man I totally forgot that ROM toolbox had a build.prop editor. I bought that when I flashed ROMs on the droid x, now having this I haven't had much need for it. I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No problemo!


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

brkshr said:


> No problemo!


Thank you so much man! Used Rom toolbox, edited the file and installed Google wallet on AOKP without a hitch. Now I can at least eat McDonalds while I'm in Chicago.  Thanks again!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

